# How do I check the temperature?



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

I cannot find the temperature reading anywhere in the menus...


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

Go to the Main Menu press 6, then 3, then press counters, then use the little up and down page arrows on top of remote. 

My high temp is 134F, my low is 46F, average 105F.




Bill


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

William Millar said:


> Go to the Main Menu press 6, then 3, then press counters, then use the little up and down page arrows on top of remote.
> 
> My high temp is 134F, my low is 46F, average 105F.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill, mine are about the same. I was a little concerned with the cabinet I'm using but it seems to be ok.

High--134
Low--60
Avg--107


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

High: 138
Low: 104 (seems a bit high to me)
Avg: 122

Should I be worried about my average temp?


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

tcooper185 said:


> High: 138
> Low: 104 (seems a bit high to me)
> Avg: 122
> 
> Should I be worried about my average temp?


I am never quite sure how to regard these temperature readings, because the time period of the measurement is unknown to me; e.g., is the "High" reading the all-time high for the life of the receiver? And do these temperatures ever 'reset', for example after the unit is powered off? Anyone know? Thanks.


----------

